# Et quant ils auront utilisé tous les noms de félins ?



## Tyler (7 Novembre 2005)

Que se passera-t-il ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Novembre 2005)

rien!


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Novembre 2005)

on passera au canin  j'imagine mac osx wolf


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Novembre 2005)

OS XI chihuahua


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Que se passera-t-il ?



Bonne question... il n'en reste plus beaucoup, en plus ils ont commencé par le haut de l'affiche : mais j'attends avec impatience Mac OS X Cat...


----------



## samoussa (7 Novembre 2005)

Je sais pas, les volatiles ! et le premier ce sera * dindon*.   
On pourrait aussi imaginer des noms de pizzas : Regina, calzone, vezzuvio...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Novembre 2005)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Que se passera-t-il ?


Parles pas de malheurs....


----------



## meldon (7 Novembre 2005)

Des variations localisées pour faire mode? Leopardo (di caprio?), Gato (miam), &#32769;&#34382; (plait-il?)

mmm... pas top... 

Un truc terrible et symbolisant la puissance? diplodocus, tyranosaure... moui ça fait un peu machin disparu...

Des fleurs? Paquerette, Marguerites? bof ça fait films de guerre français


:hein: oh la la j'espère qu'ils y pensent bien chez Apple, c'est quand même important (tourista? non ça fait microsoft ça... pff je trouve pas moua)


----------



## ederntal (7 Novembre 2005)

Mac Os XI Gloubiboulga... avec la peau de casimir dans le grand XI


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

Ce qui me plaît par dessus-tout sur macgé, c'est ce genre de thread qui prouve qu'on peut _vraiment_ parler de tous les sujets fondamentaux de notre société... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, les volatiles ! et le premier ce sera *dindon*.


 
Pour que mon Mac chope la gripe aviaire, merci bien!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Novembre 2005)

Mac OS X Poltergëist   


Certainement ceux des oiseaux. Ou alors des villes ....  (ça me rappelle Windows Chicago, la pré-95... mdr)  Ou peut-être les arbres....

(Non, mais qu'est-que j'en sais plus que vous....  )


----------



## valoriel (7 Novembre 2005)

mac os césar


----------



## belzebuth (7 Novembre 2005)

d'ici la fin des félins, on passera sans doute à autre chose que mac os X... (10 ans pour un OS ça suffit)


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Novembre 2005)

apres OS X, on aura...




OS XI​


----------



## Fulvio (7 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> apres OS X, on aura...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et on le prononcera "Mac OS Faichier". Pasque 11 fait chier.


ok, je sors...


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

Il est bon pour le bar ce fil :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2005)

Après les félins; les fêlés.


----------



## chroukin (8 Novembre 2005)

Mac OS XXL ???

Tiens, une porte  

_edit : remarquez en chiffres romains ça fait Mac OS 70 non ?  oui je sais que c'est pas dans le bon ordre mais en additionant ça fait ça... :mouais:_


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Novembre 2005)

En chiffre romain, ca ferait plutot 30 (50-10-10) mais ce n'est pas comme ça non plus... 
Par contre XL fonctionne bien.


----------



## chroukin (8 Novembre 2005)

On soustrait quand c'est dans l'ordre croissant ? Bizarre je savais pas :mouais:

Ou sinon j'ai rien compris car si XL fonctionne, pourquoi pas XXL...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

Et pourquoi pas continuer dans les chars, mais en  Allemand, genre   Panzer


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> On soustrait quand c'est dans l'ordre croissant ? Bizarre je savais pas :mouais:
> 
> Ou sinon j'ai rien compris car si XL fonctionne, pourquoi pas XXL...


En latin : 
10 : X
20: XX
30 : XXX
40 : XL
50: X
60: LX



Mais bon, on chipote, car ce sera surement : 
MAC OS 11


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

Et pourquoi pas Mac Os Mix      (PPC+x86)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2005)

Mac OS Charlotte aux fraises.


----------



## quetzalk (8 Novembre 2005)

Bon déjà vous oubliez un truc fondamental c'est qu'après OS X, il y aura OS *Y*.

Donc rien n'empêchera Apple de reprendre la liste des félins accompagnant la lettre : mac OS Y Jaguar, OS Y Panther, OS Y Pussycat, etc...

 

Réfléchissez un peu avant de dire des conneries, des fois, hein... :hein: :hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Novembre 2005)

Ah bon, ils ont deja utilisé toutes les lettres depuis A jusqu'à X


----------



## quetzalk (8 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, ils ont deja utilisé toutes les lettres depuis A jusqu'à X



Ahhhh commence pas, hein !
:hein: :hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Novembre 2005)

Je suis encore jeune sur Mac, donc forcement ignorant, ô vénérable sage 













​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bon déjà vous oubliez un truc fondamental c'est qu'après OS X, il y aura OS *Y*.
> 
> Donc rien n'empêchera Apple de reprendre la liste des félins accompagnant la lettre : mac OS Y Jaguar, OS Y Panther, OS Y Pussycat, etc...
> 
> ...



Et après Y, il a *Z*. Z comme ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Novembre 2005)

Zobi la mouche?


----------



## quetzalk (8 Novembre 2005)

Zark... heu non rien :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

Mac OS XVI Benoit, the most advanced trusted OS


----------



## chroukin (8 Novembre 2005)

Moi je l'appellerai Mac OS chroukin, en toute modestie


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, on chipote, car ce sera surement :
> MAC OS 11


Mac Os X 11.0.0 :rateau:


----------



## iMax (8 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il est bon pour le bar ce fil :rateau:




Oui.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

et pourquoi pas Mac Os E (pour eleven...)


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas Mac Os E (pour eleven...)


 
Parce que le "E" fait penser à une très mauvaise note en anglais... bon ok le "X" fait penser à pleins de choses...   

Mais sinon, Watterson ne sera jamais d'accord, mais il faudrait au moins une version "Hobbes" du système... un Hobbes Ze Tiger?

A.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Parce que le "E" fait penser à une très mauvaise note en anglais... bon ok le "X" fait penser à pleins de choses...
> 
> Mais sinon, Watterson ne sera jamais d'accord, mais il faudrait au moins une version "Hobbes" du système... un Hobbes Ze Tiger?
> 
> A.



et pourquoi pas Mac Os X Plus.....OSXP...ou juste XP...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

stook je t'aime bien, mais pourquoi sortir une connerie dans un sujet technique ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Novembre 2005)

Heu... finalement, je crois qu'il faudra revoir toute la copie :

MacIntel OS 1 Lillipucy si c'est un fiasco en matière de vitesse

MacIntel OS 1 Thunderbird si c'est un peut plus rapide.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Novembre 2005)

*Mac OS XII Hippopotamus*
Parce qu'à force de rajouter des trucs et des machins ça va devenir un peu lourd tout ça non ?






:hein:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2005)

Mac OS XIX Morpion: un Mac dans ton calcif! (vive la miniaturisation grace aux nano-technologies)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> un Mac dans ton calcif!




*Un gode*
Apple ? 



:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mac OS XII Hippopotamus*
> Parce qu'à force de rajouter des trucs et des machins ça va devenir un peu lourd tout ça non ?
> 
> 
> ...



Tu me donnes une idée : *Mac OS X Dumbo*.


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2005)

Mac Do.....:rose:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Novembre 2005)

.... en fait, je pense que Apple se sera mis aux écrans 3D (Hé oui, Apple précurseur oblige ! )

Donc, Mac 3DOS  

(Mac free Dos - les PC quoi !! )


----------



## chroukin (8 Novembre 2005)

Vous croyez qu'il suffira de l'appeler pour qu'il fonctionne ? :mouais:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Novembre 2005)

Moi, je pense que quand tu diras Macintosh, il se métra en route, même s'il est même pas en veille. (La légende ne dis pas ce qui se passe lorsqu'il n'est pas connecté au secteur.)


En tout cas, excellent double sens, comme dirais mon prof de philo...


----------



## chroukin (8 Novembre 2005)

Arf ! J'ai rien inventé hein :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

Remarquez, des félins, il y en a encore plein, et même des plus gros que le tigre :

Mac OS X 10.5 Léopard (une ch'tite régression)
Mac OS X 10.6 Lion (prononcez layonne)
Mac OS X 10.7 Lion des cavernes
Mac OS X 10.8 Smilodon
Mac OS X 10.9 Machaîorodus
etc ...


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez, des félins, il y en a encore plein, et même des plus gros que le tigre :
> 
> Mac OS X 10.5 Léopard (une ch'tite régression)
> Mac OS X 10.6 Lion (prononcez layonne)
> ...



Ouuuh un qui serait top: Mac os X Sabertooth!!! :love: 

A.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Novembre 2005)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Que se passera-t-il ?



c'est tres simple : ils utiliseront des noms de primate!!!
je vous laisse les trouver...


----------



## Warflo (8 Novembre 2005)

Mac OS 10.6 : *Babouin!*


----------



## quetzalk (8 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez, des félins, il y en a encore plein, et même des plus gros que le tigre :
> 
> Mac OS X 10.5 Léopard (une ch'tite régression)
> Mac OS X 10.6 Lion (prononcez layonne)
> ...



Une autre veine à peine moins glamour : 
OS X 11.0 Pintade
OS X 11.1 Poule 'Vert Galant Powered'
OS X 11.2 Oie 'Capitol Edition'
OS X 11.3 Caille
OS X 11.4 Veaux
OS X 11.5 Vaches
OS X 11.6 Cochons...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2005)

Une série avec des prénoms féminins (comme les ouragans) : Simone, Raymonde, Ginette, Marie-Geneviève, Berthe, Adélaïde, ....


----------



## al02 (9 Novembre 2005)

Une autre veine à peine moins glamour : 
OS X 11.0 Pintade
OS X 11.1 Poule 'Vert Galant Powered'
OS X 11.2 Oie 'Capitol Edition'
OS X 11.3 Caille
OS X 11.4 *Veaux*
OS X 11.5 *Vaches*
OS X 11.6 *Cochons*
*OS X 11.7 Couvées* - _Perrette est potelée_ (La Fontaine)


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Novembre 2005)

des noms de sprinters rapides: carl lewis par ex.
ou si c'est un système doppé à mort : ben johnson...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

mac os x requin ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mac os x requin ?



Non, là, ils peuvent pas, ils seraient obligés de l'offrir gratuitement à LeSqual, ça les mettrait sur la paille !


----------



## Hippocampe (9 Novembre 2005)

Et pourquoi pas la veine des métaux (et pierres) précieux ??

Genre:
OS XI Silver
OS XI Gold
OS XI Platinium
OS XI Titanium
OS XI Diamond

Moi j'trouve ça classe, non ??


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

Microsoft® OSX 11.0


----------



## Jec (9 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas la veine des métaux (et pierres) précieux ??
> 
> Genre:
> OS XI Silver
> ...



C'est juste , toujours mieux que Mac cailloux ... mac péleu, mac caillasse ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

Le diamant est très cassant, songez-y.


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

Un 'tite série "éléments" ??
Mac OS XI Fire
Mac OS XI wind
Mac OS XI earth
Mac OS XI ocean (water, ça pète pas, ocean c'est plus cinéphile)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2005)

Mac OS X appelles le comme tu veux et fait pas chier.


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le diamant est très cassant, songez-y.



très cassant????, tu en as beaucoup chez toi, pour pouvoir affirmer ça?


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2005)

Mac arroni.
parceque Steve est une nouille.
:mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Un 'tite série "éléments" ??
> Mac OS XI Fire
> Mac OS XI wind
> Mac OS XI earth
> Mac OS XI ocean (water, ça pète pas, ocean c'est plus cinéphile)


 
Tttt, tu t'es trompé d'ordre:
Mac OS XI Earth
Mac OS XI Wind
Mac OS XI Fire
Mac OS XI Ocean

:rateau:   

A.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> très cassant????, tu en as beaucoup chez toi, pour pouvoir affirmer ça?


Pas vraiment chez moi. Enfin.


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tttt, tu t'es trompé d'ordre:
> Mac OS XI Earth
> Mac OS XI Wind
> Mac OS XI Fire
> ...


Bien vu  

(j'y aie pensé après avoir posté)


----------



## macam (9 Novembre 2005)

Le chat | L'ocelot | La panthère | Le puma | Le guépard | Le jaguar | Le lion | Le lynx | Le tigre | Autres espèces ...et bien d'autre encore a raison d'une espece par an on est pas près d'avoir fait le tour  j'oublie le cerval ....
je crois que je serais bien vieux une fois qu'on les aura tous epuisé.


----------



## Fulvio (9 Novembre 2005)

Des noms, toujours des noms. De félins, de cailloux, d'hommes célèbres... toujours des noms.

Non.

Ce qui serait original, ce serait des dates :

Mac OS XI 1515
Mac OS XI 1968
Mac OS XI 1492
Mac OS XI 2000
Mac OS XI 1789
Mac OS XI 800

etc.

En plus, c'est super clair  (surtout dans cet ordre)


----------



## Fondug (9 Novembre 2005)

Des noms d'villages suédois imprononçables, comme chez ikea

Mac OS Ravenguud
Mas OS Skölskaard
Mac OS Typpaniyatuk
Mac OS Ekyüort


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Novembre 2005)

un joli nom de felin : 

Mac os X backcat

minou minou


----------



## Fondug (9 Novembre 2005)

C'est assez récent d'ailleurs, les zanimaux dans l'appellation de mac os X. A mon avis, sont partis quand même pour un bout de temps dans le règle animal. Tant que ce sont des félins, nobles, magnifiques, ça va, mais quand on en sera à Mac OS XII Flétan ou Mac OS XV Ornithorynque, ça aura une autre gueule...


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez récent d'ailleurs, les zanimaux dans l'appellation de mac os X. A mon avis, sont partis quand même pour un bout de temps dans le règle animal. Tant que ce sont des félins, nobles, magnifiques, ça va, mais quand on en sera à Mac OS XII Flétan ou Mac OS XV Ornithorynque, ça aura une autre gueule...



T'as les dinausores, sinon.

MAC OS Parasaurolophus
MAC OS Pachycephalosaure
MAC OS Ankylosaure

Et là, t'en as une tripotée...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Novembre 2005)

Et ptet apres les dino ils feront les trolls avec bassou et son cerveau troll legendaire


----------



## quetzalk (9 Novembre 2005)

Moi ! moi ! moi ! j'ai une idée : 

OS XI Epidémie
OS XI Tsunami
OS XI Guerre
OS XI Dictature
OS XI Esclavage
(...)

Là au moins les concurrents seraient impressionnés  :love: :love:


----------



## quetzalk (9 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Microsoft® OSX 11.0



Mouarf !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> OS XI Epidémie
> OS XI Tsunami
> OS XI Guerre
> OS XI Dictature
> OS XI Esclavage



mwahahaha


----------



## valoriel (9 Novembre 2005)

On a aussi

mac os intel
mac os amd
mac os cell
...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Microsoft® OSX 11.0



*PC OS X* (après le passage sous Intel).    



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> T'as les dinausores, sinon.
> 
> MAC OS Parasaurolophus
> MAC OS Pachycephalosaure
> ...



Nan. Pas possible. Tous les trucs préhistoriques ont été pris par Microsoft pour les futures versions de Windows.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Novembre 2005)

Ils ont reservé plantausorus ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

moi j'aimerais bien mac os tomorrow


----------



## quetzalk (10 Novembre 2005)

Ah tiens comment avons-nous pu oublier cette série là :
- Mac os humerus
- Mac os omoplate
- Mac os clavicule
- Mac os tibia 
- Mac os vertebre...

Hein ? pas mal ça hein ? :love: 

Nan ?  

Vous aimez pas ?  

:rose: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens comment avons-nous pu oublier cette série là :
> - Mac os humerus
> - Mac os omoplate
> - Mac os clavicule
> ...



Celle là, j'y ai pensé avant hier, mais je me suis dit "non, j'la met pas, trop nul, j'vais encore avoir des réflexions !"


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Le mac OS du futur...

*Mac OS XIII.
CHEWBACCA !*





Groooommpppffrommmpffff !!! *


* wesh batard tu vas bien ??


----------



## quetzalk (11 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Celle là, j'y ai pensé avant hier, mais je me suis dit "non, j'la met pas, trop nul, j'vais encore avoir des réflexions !"



Ehhhh oui Pascal, mais comme on dit, du sublime au ridicule il n'y a qu'un pas ! :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Le mac OS du futur...
> 
> *Mac OS XIII.
> CHEWBACCA !*
> ...



Ca marche aussi avec Demis Roussos.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche aussi avec Demis Roussos.



Ah non ! Ah non ! Avec s'qu'y bouffe, lui, ça va faire un OS trop gourmand !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Novembre 2005)

*MAC OS X *
TibomonG4 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

Çui là, y m'plais bien ! :love: :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2005)

mac osx à bloquer sur ichat


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

OS X Rocco Siffredi ? 
OS xXx Vin Diesel ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Novembre 2005)

Lol pierrou


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

mais non, j'ai la solution !!!


Mac OS XI Jobs
ou
Mac OS XI Steve      

ça plairait certainement au personnage non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Çui là, y m'plais bien ! :love: :love: :love: :rose:



Ah non. Ca, ça ne va pas. G4, c'est dépassé. Alors il vaut mieux *TibomonG5* (en attendant la suite).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ah non. Ca, ça ne va pas. G4, c'est dépassé. Alors il vaut mieux *TibomonG5* (en attendant la suite).



Pfffttttt ! Béotien, regarde un iMac G4 et un iMac G5, y a pas photo ! Aucun sens de l'esthétique, ce canard !  


  

EDIT :  Tibo :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pfffttttt ! Béotien, regarde un iMac G4 et un iMac G5, y a pas photo ! Aucun sens de l'esthétique, ce canard !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que l'iMac G4 est plus beau que l'iMac G5. Y'a des fois, je mériterai des coups de fouet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que l'iMac G4 est plus beau que l'iMac G5. Y'a des fois, je mériterai des coups de fouet.



Allons allons ! Faute de goût avouée est à moitié pardonnée, soyons magnanimes, tiens, je t'autorise à ôter les boules de plomb de la lanière avant que je te fouette ! Généreux, hein ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Novembre 2005)

on laisse les autres ptits bouts de verre quand meme ?


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Hé, tu me les lancera à la gueule les boules de plomb, après ?  :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Novembre 2005)

C'est qu'li aime ca


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Un 'tite série "éléments" ??
> Mac OS XI Fire
> Mac OS XI wind
> Mac OS XI earth
> Mac OS XI ocean (water, ça pète pas, ocean c'est plus cinéphile)



oui, puis 

Mac OS XII Temptation
Mac OS XII Supremes
Mac OS XII Jackson 5
Mac OS XII ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2005)

Mac OS X Furoncle
Mac OS X Eczéma
Mac OS X Verrue
Mac OS X Herpès


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Novembre 2005)

tu fais pas dans le positif duck


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

Ben là, de toute façon, ce fil semble avoir définitivement fait naufrage !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben là, de toute façon, ce fil semble avoir définitivement fait naufrage !



C'est qui qui fait l'iceberg ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui qui fait l'iceberg ?



Pas besoin d'iceberg, le poids des dernières tentatives humoristiques à suffi à le couler !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Novembre 2005)

ben ca fini par s'epuiser quoi


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> ben ca fini par s'epuiser quoi



enfin un qui a compris !


----------



## valoriel (15 Novembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> ben ca fini par s'epuiser quoi


ça veut dire qu'Apple arrète le software? :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

Ben, avec les conneries qu'on a sorti, ils en ont au moins jusqu'a Mac OS MCLXXX


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, avec les conneries qu'on a sorti, ils en ont au moins jusqu'a Mac OS MCLXXX



Et surtout, s'il ne trouvent pas leur bonheur dans tout ce qu'on leur a proposé, c'est qu'ils sont vraiment difficiles chez Apple.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Novembre 2005)

*Et chez DELL *
Ils en pensent quoi chez DELL ?


----------



## quetzalk (16 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et chez DELL *
> Ils en pensent quoi chez DELL ?



 :hein:  Jeromemac77 sors de ce corps !!!!! :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et chez DELL *
> Ils en pensent quoi chez DELL ?




a liquider au plus vite leur  stock    
en tout cas ce que me fait penser a voir leur pub :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et chez DELL *
> Ils en pensent quoi chez DELL ?



Chez DELL, ils s'apprêtent à sortir des PC baptisés "Cheetah", "Puma", "Jaguar", "Panther" et "Tiger". Faut toujours qu'ils copient ceux-là.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Novembre 2005)

> "Cheetah",



MAC OS concheeta ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> MAC OS concheeta ?



nan, cette appellation est réservée à la version ibérique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> MAC OS concheeta ?



Apparemment, on n'a pas encore touché le fond.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, on n'a pas encore touché le fond.



Eh non, on croyait y être, mais y en a toujours pour essayer encore de gratter quelques millimètres de plus avec les ongles ! :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Novembre 2005)

bon, celui qui trouve pire, il gagne


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Novembre 2005)

Mac Generation
Mac 4ever
Mac Bidouille
...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Novembre 2005)

1ere place !


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Mince, on a oublié le roi des félins ! 

Mac OS X 10.9 [MGZ]Backcat !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Novembre 2005)

euh...
je l'avais deja dit pascal


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Ah ? Désolé, alors, j'm'en suis pas souvenu :rose:


----------



## valoriel (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Désolé, alors, j'm'en suis pas souvenu :rose:


c'est rien ... c'est l'âge


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est rien ... c'est l'âge



Dis donc, galopin, tu veux tater d'ma canne ? Attends un peu que j'remonte dans mon fauteuil à roulettes, tu vas voir !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, galopin, tu veux tater d'ma canne ? Attends un peu que j'remonte dans mon fauteuil à roulettes, tu vas voir !




j'espere que ton fauteil a un moteur turbo  
vu l'age du galopin tu riques fort de jamais l'attrapper


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> j'espere que ton fauteil a un moteur turbo
> vu l'age du galopin tu riques fort de jamais l'attrapper



T'inquiètes pas ! J'y ai greffé le 3 cylindres deux temps de mon S3, y va pas voir le jour, le Valo !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 ...

ce serait pas ton preonm et ton age ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Pascal 77 ...
> 
> ce serait pas ton preonm et ton age ?



Je me prénomme effectivement 77 !


----------



## Le_iPodeur (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pfffttttt ! Béotien, regarde un iMac G4 et un iMac G5, y a pas photo ! Aucun sens de l'esthétique, ce canard !




oui, mais le PowerMac G5 est quand même nettement plus beau que le PowerMac G4 toutes version confondues (graphite et quicksilver)

sinon 

Mac hintool
Mac hinegun
Mac ros
Mac Ho
Mac Hination
Mac Ao
Mac Aque

facile avec le dico intégré au système


----------



## flotow (18 Novembre 2005)

Le PM G5, c'est une passoire, pour laisser passer seulement les données serieuse... 
Si on le penche vers l'arriere, ca fait egouttoir a pates.... et puis la surface utiles  
En fait, grill, si tu met la viande, sur la sorti ventilo proc ...

Y'a aussi le Mac maon,
moi, je dirais, le Mac reau
Apres, comme qui dirait, c'est une question de gout


----------



## flotow (18 Novembre 2005)

... Post a supprimer


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Ya monsieur Roni, qu'à acheté un mac...

*C'est le Mac à Roni !!!!*




_vas y Pascal, fouette moi ! _

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ya monsieur Roni, qu'à acheté un mac...
> 
> *C'est le Mac à Roni !!!!*
> 
> ...



Passe moi ton sabre laser, j'ai cassé mon fouet !


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Oah, qu'est ce que tu m'as mis, enculé ! :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (20 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Oah, qu'est ce que tu m'as mis, enculé ! :rateau:



   
tu voulais dire, bien entendu "vous avez manqué de nuance cher ami" n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Novembre 2005)

Oui, en distingué


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai ça : et la charte, c'est du poulet ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça : et la charte, c'est du poulet ?



t'as choppé la grippe aviaire ?


----------

